

Ad Tech: How to Maximize ROI with Facebook Advertising - chezral
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/19/facebook-advertising-how-to-maximiz-roi/

======
kmccarth
"nearly one third of all US display advertising impressions coming from
Facebook" - crazy

